# Why did you choose the Kindle cover(s) you chose?



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I am interested in hearing about the reasons you all chose the Kindle cover you chose?  Be it Oberon, or the other brands you bought, I'd like to know just WHY you chose it. (or them).  Why did you pick the design you picked?  Or why did you not pick a design and went for something plainer?  Just what meaning did it have for you?  Also, as far as function goes, why did you pick it?  If you would like to show a pic of it, I'd like to see that too if you don't mind sharing.  I know there are posts with Oberon covers, but I want more than that.  I want to know why you chose what you did no matter the brand.

I chose the Oberon Dragonfly pond in Sky Blue because, first I love sky blue and it lifts my mood.  I also love dragonflies and the design charmed me.  I was also torn between that and the Tree of Life in Saddle for other reasons, I love the old looking tree and reminded me of a very old book, I also love the color.  I'm thinking I will also own a Tree of Life in the near future.

So, why did you pick yours?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

After using my K1 amazon supplied case, I opted to go with a M-edge case. I liked the Oberon but didn't care for the thick leather of their journals, cost, etc even though the quality is great, etc. Wanted something a little lighter, softer and cheaper. When the K2 came out, a lot of people started selling their K1s and accessories on ebay. Found the M-edge case that I liked and got it. Since then I have added the light and can say I am real happy with both, especially how the light tucks into the case. I am thinking about getting a newer kindle this year and will probably stick with the M-edge. I like their new styles.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've bought the M-Edge Go Jacket in Gold; I liked it because the color was neutral enough to go with every bag I might use it with, but had enough flash to make me happy. It's a book style, and I think that feels most natural to me.

And then last night I caved and bought the Nancy Drew cover. I got that because I think my Kindle should look like a book, and the cover is colorful enough to make me happy and what woman doesn't love Nancy Drew? Also, for function it's the easel style, so that gives me a chance to see if I'll find that handy, if I'll ever stand up my Kindle and read it that way.

Once I get the Nancy Drew cover, I'll take some pics and show them. Oh, I do have a picture of the gold one. It's with the New Yorker cover that I've already returned. I didn't like the materials they used on the front of that cover, so back it went. It would have been just perfect otherwise.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Holly, I should have gotten that color Go! Maybe my next one. 

I originally ordered the M-edge Platform cover in Jade Green because I thought I'd want to be able to stand it up, and because I liked the green color, but I couldn't find a skin I really loved to go with the green, so I ordered the M-edge Go cover in black because it was inexpensive and would go with everything, with the intention of returning the green cover and eventually getting another more "exciting" cover.  I still haven't decided what to get though, so I'm interested in everyone's responses.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a KK (Aurora) that is wearing an Oberon cover "Dragon Roost" in Wine and a DG skin "Velvet Jewel". I chose the cover because I love Dragons (especially ones with wings) and at the time I was shopping the were willing to make a Kindle cover. (My understanding was that it was one of the designs that they were considering for their new line, but didn't receive enough interest in their poll). I chose Wine after seeing and falling in love with the Velvet Jewel skin.

I also won a K2i here on the KB's and was already saving for a Gingko in Red Oberon Cover and decided to get it for my new Kindle (Tara). She is also wearing a DG skin "I Am Yours" that when I saw it I fell in love with. You can see Aurora's ensemble in the Oberon Cover thread and Tara's ensemble in the KindleBoards Anniversary Thread.

I am currently coveting the Oberon Da Vinci cover in Saddle, it is stunning, however, I can't really justify it right now so will just have to continue to drool over it.

I wanted to say that I also read my Kindles while eating and needed a book stand to hold them, I found a very inexpensive wire stand at B&N that suits my purposes perfectly, it folds flat and fits in my BB bags with the Kindles in their covers and I take it everywhere with me.

Up-date: One of the KB'ers has asked me about my bookstand, I don't have any of the information on it but I have posted pictures below:


















































This works very well for me and I can use the cover of my choice, I think it cost me about $6-$7.

Note: I don't know why the first 2 pictures are so big, I might get this right someday (sigh).


----------



## kindlencoffee (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the look of the Oberon covers, but I didn't want to spend so much. I went with this:



















I thought I would like the flip style and I do. I can balance it on my lap easily, eat & read at the table easily, etc. Also, with this cover, I didn't have to choose a skin. Plus, I liked the way it looks. Still drooling over the Oberons, but this should keep me happy for quite awhile.

Sorry the pics are so big, need to learn how to resize images from other sites.
ETA: Sorry, I forgot to tell you that it is the Javoedge flip style in Kyoto.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I got my JAVOedge Flip Blue Croc because I have trouble holding a book for a long period of time. So the lighter cover was perfect for me. Also if I wanted it to feel like I was reading a DTB I would have stuck to them. I love the lighter feel to this cover. Also the leather has a croc skin texture to it and so doesn't feel slippery.



I chose the Flip so I could prop it up on it's stand while sitting at a desk or table. I only have one case and probably won't buy another one until this one wears out. I really do love this cover.

My mom loves her JAVOedge flip cherry blossom for the same reason.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I chose my first Bobarra because with my disability I have good use of one hand and it looked like a cover that I could easily handle and I liked the scalloped magnetic closure and working with Andrea is an absolute joy 
I chose my Javoedge because I absolutely fell in love with the Cobalt blue color,and it has a magnetic closure as well. after using it a few days straight I can say I LOVE it just as much as I do my Bobarra I just miss the skin being more visable. It also helps that in both cases the quality of the case is AMAZING. Sadly that has NOT always been the case for me. I will NOT hesitate to purchase casses from either company in the future. I may eventually get an oberon but I KNOW I'll use these two companies again no question 







and


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

From left to right....I ordered the Amazon cover when I ordered the Kindle. Did not know then of all the choices that I had. The Kindle was in that case for about one week. I ordered the M-edge pink case because I liked that it had a closure on the outside and room to hold their light. The M-edge splashproof cover was to take with me on vacation to St. Marten. It stayed in that case the entire vacation. Worked great to protect my baby while I was mostly outside reading. The whole thing was put in an extra large ziplock when I was at the beach. Still worked. The K2 has not seen that case since the vacation, though. Plan to use it on my next vacation and in the summer, I'm sure (but have been looking at their truly waterproof case that will be out in the spring). My newest (just got it on Friday) is my Oberon Tree of Life. So beautiful and feels so good in the hand. Not happy that I cannot fit the M-edge light in it but bought the Kandle and I'm happy again! Also have the large Three Graces Journal that I can convert into a K2 case using the original Amazon cover.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

My Kindle came with the black leather Amazon case.  I read about the problem some people were having with the hinges and it made me a little nervous.   I also wanted a cover that had some type of a closure on it.  I looked on-line at the various cases available and the Bobarra case was the one that spoke to me.  I have the same style, color, and pattern as mistyd and I really like it.  It reminds me of an old fashioned journal where a Bronte heroine might jot down her secret thoughts.  Actually, I have never kept a journal, but I like the idea of being the type of person who does.  Also it is very functional.  It is well padded and the magnetic closure not only keeps my Kindle protected, but also allows me to wrap the cover around the back for easy reading.  I am very happy with my choice.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Built in reading light was the driving factor. 

Unlike many, I had no problems with the original cover(s) that came with my K1 (and Sony).  However, I did want a reading light built in.  So I went with the M-Edge for my Kindle and the Sony cover with light for my PRS-505.  

The second factor was cost.  I figure a reader is only going to last me 2 years (3 if lucky) and thus couldn't justify some spending a lot.  The Sony cover was picked up on sale when the PRS-505 was discontinued.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

When I got my K2 for Christmas, I ordered a Belkin Neoprene case at the same time. I wanted something to keep it in as soon as I got it, because I didn't want it to get damaged. I like it, as it does it's job.

After I had my K2 for awhile and found this board, I knew I wanted a case that I could read in. I debated whether I wanted a flip case (I read at my desk during lunch and liked the idea of being able to stand it up) or a book style case. I just couldn't decide. I LOVE the look of the Oberon's but something kept holding me back. Then a link was posted to a Speck case, that could be used flip style or book style. And I knew I had found the case I wanted. I absolutely love this case. The inside is soft, the leather (or leatherette, I don't know which) feels good in my hands.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I started with the original Oberon Dragonfly Pond in Fern the first week they were available.  That was my primary cover for several months.  I picked it for the same reasons most people get Oberons, the "OMG I love the design on the cover" factor.  The problem for me was that over time, that factor turned out to be the least important thing I could have used to base my decision on.  The Oberon was too heavy compared to the bare Kindle, and I came to really dislike the corners covering my pretty skins.

I picked up an Amazon cover at that point & recovered it with my own material, adding a closure button similar to the Oberon because Kindles in cases that don't close are one drop away from being badly damaged.  That became my primary cover for a while, but more than once I felt the hinges were just waiting to crack the plastic of the Kindle.  I'm pretty casual with my stuff, not overly careful, and without a corner (or the magnets used in the DX) to secure the Kindle to the rear cover, I knew I'd kill it someday.  I loved the lighter weight and the "floating" appearance of the Kindle

I used a sleeve primarily for some time, and that was lovely in a number of ways.  Very light, still protective.  But like Hoosiermama, I wanted a cover I could read in.

Got the Mivizu Sleek when it was first introduced at something like $6 on the day of release.  I bought that one because it again had the floating look, it was PINK!, and it looked like it would be super light weight.  I liked the idea better than the implementation--the quality control was very poor, and the materials used were not as described. (Last I saw, it looked like they may have upgraded the leather on some of these.) It also hasn't proved very durable.  But it IS light, and I do use it when I either need the extreme light weight, or when I know I'll be in a situation where the flip case is practical.

Finally, I caved and bought the Noreve Sandy Vintage. It's not as light as I'd prefer, but it's lighter than the Oberon.  The rails system is hands down the best out there--floating, yet secure.  The case feels pretty good in hand when reading, the magnetic closure means there's plenty of protection for the Kindle, and the predistressed Vintage leather means I don't have to fret about every little scratch on it the way I did the Oberon.  I always felt I had to put the Oberon into a BB bag before putting it in my purse; the Noreve is "throw and go".


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I originally had the black Amazon cover for my K2, but I hated the hinge connection and I could never tell the front from the back.

I decided to get an Oberon because I thought the designs were gorgeous and I was looking for a cover that would be substantial.  I usually read with the Kindle on a table, desk or propped on my knees, so weight was not an issue for me.  I had the toughest time deciding on which cover to get and ultimately ended up with two:  Peacock in green and River Garden in saddle.  I definitely wanted a green cover because it is my favorite color and I am in a peacock phase for some reason (my skin is a peacock feather).  I thought that the wrap around designs were beautiful too, so that's why I ended up with the River Garden, as the Peacock is only a front design.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

My first cover was the Patagonia. I chose it because it zipped all the way around, and I thought it would give my K2 the most protection. This was when the K2s first came out, so there weren't that many cases to choose from. I was happy with it for a while, till I discovered Kindleboards at which time I was naturally enabled  into buying an...

Oberon (River Garden in Saddle, custom with no felt on the inside). I REALLY tried to like this cover, but it was just TOO heavy for me, especially coming off the Patagonia which weighed next to nothing. I ended up using it for a couple of weeks, then went back to the Patagonia. At this stage, I decided the Patagonia, while functional, wasn't all that great-looking, so I did some homework and decided on a...

Tuff-Luv (book-style). I really liked how the K2 screen was framed in black leather, making the screen really pop. It was comfortable to hold, it had a magnetic latch, etc. I really thought this was THE ONE. Then M-Edge came out with the New Yorker covers, advertised to hold their light which really appealed to me, plus, there was a 10% off coupon floating around. Around the same time (Christmas), I came into $100. Until this time, I'd stayed away from the hinged covers because of the cracked-case reports, but I figured what the heck, if I was getting the NY cover with the hinged system, I might as well get the Cole Haan Pebble Grain cover (in saddle) which I'd had my eye on for a long time. So I ordered them both; the first one to come was the...

Cole Haan. It's beautiful. The light suede inside cover kind of worried me, but I've trained myself to hold the K2 at the bottom, where the business card holder is. I had a heck of a time figuring out how to get the darn cover on (no directions, first cover for me with the hinges), but now that it's on, I love it. A couple of weeks later, came the...

M-Edge New Yorker cover. Compared to the Cole Haan, it was HUGE. Plus, the light holder is on the outside edge, so leaving it in place 100% of the time is not feasible. I might use it sometime when I know I'm going to be out for a long time and want the extra protection that the padding can offer me, but for the time being, my favorite cover is the...

Cole Haan. It doesn't offer the protection that the other covers do, but it's just so lightweight, classy, beatiful, etc. Right now I have a purse which fits my Kindle perfectly, so I'm not worried about the cover not latching. If I ever go to a bigger purse, I'll put it in some kind of pouch. Just by looking around the house, I found that the large Clinique (freebie) make-up bag is the perfect size. (For those who are wondering, the Oberon does fit in it, and it can still be zipped closed.) Yesterday, I bought a Lightwedge zipped case from Amazon; one reviewer had said it was the perfect size for the K2 (in a cover...and I think she specified Oberon).

If anyone goes to check out this Lightwedge bag, make sure to look at this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/193283611X/ref=ox_ya_oh_product. I initially one-click bought one for $12.99. Then, you know how afterwards, another page comes up with other recommended items based on your purchase? Well, there was the EXACT same item (from Amazon -- not third-party, eligible for Prime shipping), on clearance for $9.99. So I canceled my first order and got the cheaper one. (There's also a third-party vendor selling the same thing for $29.99, I think it was, so don't fall for that one!) (There's also a paperback version which would be way too small for the Kindle.)

Anyway, those are my "cover" stories. I've got a ton of lights, my favorite being the Mighty Brite that only has one bulb, and only takes one AAA battery -- it's much lighter than the regular Mighty Brite. Since reading about the Kandle on this board , that's going to be my next light purchase...but since I just spent $25 on the M-Edge light I haven't even used yet, I can't justify the Kandle purchase right now.

I've been through some skins too -- something else I didn't know that I needed till I started reading this board.  The first one had an Asian theme (to go with River Garden); it was really pretty, but the lightness of it made the K2 screen look SO DARK, I couldn't handle it. Then I got Orient, which didn't look very oriental, but I liked that one a lot. I probably would've kept it on forever, had Decalgirl not come out with the matte finish -- I'm on my second one of those. I settled on the one that looks like a library, which I really like a lot. I may have to replace it with the same, because I didn't get in on exactly straight and it bugs me once in a while when I notice it while I'm reading (the white around the screen isn't exactly even).

Anyway, without Kindleboards, I think my K2 would still be skinless, sitting in the Patagonia cover, with the bigger Mighty Brite light. I still have my eye on the Cole Haan in black (because I love my saddle one so much), and the OCTO Vintage Leather cover (just to see what the fuss is about -- everyone who has it LOVES it). And the Kandle light.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I first had the Amazon cover on my Kindle 2 - because that is what my hubby ordered for my present. I just happened to have Bright Light so I used that for a couple of nights.  I normally just get things in black because then it all goes together.  However, I decided on the fuchsia M-Edge Prodigy because I wanted it to stand out from all of my black things. The black Amazon cover disappeared in my black Coach bag.  I returned the Amazon cover and ordered the Prodigy and the book light.  I recently ordered the M-Edge Platform (20% off using coupon code TWITTERM) also in fuchsia but I haven't used it yet.

I LOVE my Prodigy!  I really like having the book light right inside the case. 

Kimberly


----------



## disneygal (Jan 19, 2010)

I purchased the Oberon cover because I am one of those people that are very pickey with covers. If i hadn't been able to get the Oberon in the design I wanted I probably would have gone through many covers trying to find the right one for me and ending up spending much more $$ in the long run.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

disneygal said:


> I purchased the Oberon cover because I am one of those people that are very pickey with covers. If i hadn't been able to get the Oberon in the design I wanted I probably would have gone through many covers trying to find the right one for me and ending up spending much more $$ in the long run.


Disneygal, the more you post pictures of your georgeous cover, the more jealous I am!!!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Which cover? LOL I started with my K1 & the Amazon cover that came with it. Worked pretty well, but after a couple of months I realized I really wanted a nicer cover for my $359 Kindle. At that point that took me to the M-edge red leather cover. Liked it much better. Then I started seeing the buzz about Oberon covers. Gorgeous but how to decide? I ended up letting eBay decide for me - when the K2 was announced there were folks who had ordered K1s but found they'd be receiving K2s instead. Some had already ordered Oberon covers, which went on eBay. I bid on a couple I liked, ended up winning Tree of Life in saddle, which was just fine with me. Loved it. Then someone on KB mentioned her husband wasn't crazy about using her Purple Butterfly on his K1 (which I think had been hers). I offered to trade, and we did. Loved the Purple Butterfly too.

When everyone around me got K2s for Christmas, I found out that I really did like the K2 (had been just fine with my K1 up to that point). I saw a cover at Boxwave for $14.95 (and free shipping) and since I love red and I love shiny, I ordered it on a whim. Figured I was ready for the K2 when I got one. Then I found a K2 here on KB (which happened to arrive TODAY! Loving it!!!) and about that time I saw the post about the Nancy Drew covers. Well, I was in love. And there was a 25% discount until the end of the month - which I took as a sign. So I got the Nancy Drew cover a couple of days before the K2 - I'm sure I'll use that one most of the time, but I'll use the Boxwave at times as well. Still love the Oberons, but I am very, very happy with what I've got right now. Just need my custom skin now.


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I started with the Amazon cover, then tried an Oberon, then an M-edge.  Nothing really struck me as being THE cover.

Then I ordered a Noreve in Passion Vintage.  It's fairly light, very soft and supple, and most of all I love the floating look you get with their rail system.  I also felt their system is the best I've seen.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Tana928 said:


> I started with the Amazon cover, then tried an Oberon, then an M-edge. Nothing really struck me as being THE cover.
> 
> Then I ordered a Noreve in Passion Vintage. It's fairly light, very soft and supple, and most of all I love the floating look you get with their rail system. I also felt their system is the best I've seen.


I sent you a PM - I would love to see a photo of this cover if you have one 

To the OP - I researched my decision to death and asked for lots of input from board members and eventually purchased the Oberon River Garden in red. Then added 2 Borsa Bella bags and a Decalgirl skin 

As much as I love the Oberon I'm still considering purchasing a Noreve


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I got one of the M-Edge Trip covers to go with my Kindle, black with tan accents. I wasn't completely on board with the hinge system, and was on a bit of a tight budget -- this one has four leather/elastic corners and an elastic band, and in general reminds me of the Moleskines I used to use for journals. I'm a little enamored by the lovely smell of the leather, to be honest, and it seems pretty sturdy, so I'll probably keep using it for a good long while.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, just wanted to say that yes, the Light Wedge case is great for protecting your Kindle AND case - I picked one up awhile back when they were around $7 or $8. I ended up not bothering with it much with the Oberon, but I'm more concerned with the Nancy Drew case getting scratched up, and the Boxwave as well, in the purse - so I'll be pulling it out again.


----------



## flipoid (Jan 26, 2010)

I got my Kindle Christmas Day and was looking for a good cover.  I wanted something that would stay closed when I was reading it, and I was originally looking for something in purple (lavender is my favorite color, but I rarely find accessories for anything in lavender).  I had found the M-Edge Icon cover in the purple croco and almost got that.

Then, in my search, I stumbled upon the Nancy Drew cover and just *HAD* to get it (I'm a huge Nancy Drew fan).  Love, love, love, love this cover!  Then I remembered the Nancy Drew Pocketbook Mysteries set I had put on my Amazon wish list 3 or 4 years ago (before the Kindle was even heard of) and wondered if it would be big enough to hold my Kindle in its cover.  Checked the measurements (seemed to be big enough), sent the link to my husband as a hint for a birthday present, and got the pocketbook set last week for my birthday.

Now if I could only find a skin that had Nancy Drew graphics on it, or was some color that went with the Nancy Drew theme.  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

flipoid said:


> I got my Kindle Christmas Day and was looking for a good cover. I wanted something that would stay closed when I was reading it, and I was originally looking for something in purple (lavender is my favorite color, but I rarely find accessories for anything in lavender). I had found the M-Edge Icon cover in the purple croco and almost got that.
> 
> Then, in my search, I stumbled upon the Nancy Drew cover and just *HAD* to get it (I'm a huge Nancy Drew fan). Love, love, love, love this cover! Then I remembered the Nancy Drew Pocketbook Mysteries set I had put on my Amazon wish list 3 or 4 years ago (before the Kindle was even heard of) and wondered if it would be big enough to hold my Kindle in its cover. Checked the measurements (seemed to be big enough), sent the link to my husband as a hint for a birthday present, and got the pocketbook set last week for my birthday.
> 
> Now if I could only find a skin that had Nancy Drew graphics on it, or was some color that went with the Nancy Drew theme. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!


I ordered the Nancy Drew cover, too, and am waiting to get it any day now. I also ordered some Nancy Drew stationery and calendars; I'm hoping to scan in the artwork and make my own custom skin to complement the cover. Once I get something I like, I'll definitely post it here and share! I need to see it all together first, though, and make sure it all works together. Did you see the screensavers in the Nancy Drew thread?


----------



## flipoid (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, I saw the Nancy Drew pictures on that thread!  I have a K2, though, and I'm too chicken to do the screensaver hack.  

I look forward to seeing your custom skin.  I wonder if DecalGirl could make something for me.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I got the blue m-edge platform right after I got my K2, before Oberon had K2 covers available.  Then I got a purple dragonfly Oberon.  At that time I decided I really liked the platform style better so he has stayed in the m-edge cover the majority of the time.  I was perfectly happy and didn't think about getting another cover -until I saw the platform style Nancy Drew cover.  I haven't ordered one yet, but am really tempted.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

flipoid said:


> Now if I could only find a skin that had Nancy Drew graphics on it, or was some color that went with the Nancy Drew theme. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!


You know what could be cool? Remember the inside covers of the Nancy drew books? With the little pictures of different scenes from the stories? Blue & white print I think? If you could photocopy that and have it made into a custom skin it might be cool if it weren't too busy.

OR....one of these could be nice for the back of the K2...

















I've got a semi-custom skin ordered from decalgirl, it's one of their designs that hasn't been available for Kindle called Brushed, looks like brushed metal, kind of like the back of the K2. Should go with anything, and kind of disappear, or more accurately blend in with the screen.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

That would make a great screensaver for the Kindle, too!


----------



## kblesmis (Dec 29, 2009)

Background : I'm a senior in high school, and I travel every weekend for debate. When looking for a case, I set out criteria:
1. It had to be protective. As stated, I travel frequently with a group of high schoolers. Any case I purchased would have to protect the Kindle against certain death. 
2. It had to be well constructed. I like leather and dislike plastic. 
3. It had to be stylish. I'm a seventeen year old girl who also happens to be a MacHead. I don't like garish, ostentacious items, but anyhing I spend money on would have to be aesthetically pleasing. 

I had two contenders, M-Edge and Oberon.    

I bought a M-Edge Platform first because I liked the simple, professional look of the case.

As a case, it's quit nice. Slim, quality materials, and protective. They provide a space for their light (capitilist  ), and a small pocket in case you happen to come across a Kindle sized piece of paper that you can't live without.

Overall, well constructed for a fair price. However, I'm returning it now that I have an Oberon.

Though more ornate, I think Oberon provides a balance between design and construction. It is more decorated and doesn't lend itself to the streamline style of the day. But for that reason, it has immense character. The character aspect won out and I crumbled, buying a used Roof of Heaven on the boards. 

Both cases are lovely. Both meet my criteria. The Oberon had a character advantage. To put it simply, I like the Oberon more.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I chose Oberon taupe Avenue of Trees because all of the great things I'd seen about Oberon on KB.  Plus, somebody posted a piture of this combination and I found it beautiful.  I am so glad that I went with taupe.  it is really, really pretty and the Oberon website pictures don't do the color justice.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I dont' suppose you have any photos of Avenue of Trees in taupe that you could share?  I just got my Avenue of Trees in Fern (love it!) and was thinking my second Oberon would be Seaside in Taupe if they would make that in a K2 cover; but I haven't seen too many pics of the Taupe cover in real life.  As you mentioned, the Oberon website doesn't have the best images in terms of true color.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought an Oberon because well.....it is an Oberon!!!  Enough Said.

I also bought an Medge Icon, because I can put the eilluminator light inside the cover and carry it all together.

I love them both for different reasons......


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

When I bought my Kindle, I picked an Octo Faux Leather Sleeve, because I really wasn't sure what kind of cover to get and the sleeve was about the same price at the Kindle Cover. I also knew I needed something to protect my baby! lol  I've since bought another Octo sleeve in blue, the first one is a dark brown.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I used the Amazon cover for quite a while, with no hinge problems. I wanted a more colorful case, but I don't like the corner straps that secure the kindle on most of the covers I looked at. I also had no interest in a skin. I finally found Javoedge, I love the way it secures my kindle, and they had it in red, my favorite color. So I bought the red cherry blossom and I love it. I would have probably been tempted by the red croc too if it had been available, but I am very happy with the one I have.


----------

